# Frame for tall man



## skritikos (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi,

I am looking for information regarding the fit of the current Look frames (461, 565, 585, not 595) on my 6,6" height! I have normal analogies and I am around 185lbs. I am quite fit and do not mind if there is a drop between saddle and stem. My current Cannondale has no less than 7" drop.

Someone for Look USA that probably has a more detailed fit chart? Any other tall members that can help please?


Regards,

Stamatis


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

skritikos said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for information regarding the fit of the current Look frames (461, 565, 585, not 595) on my 6,6" height! I have normal analogies and I am around 185lbs. I am quite fit and do not mind if there is a drop between saddle and stem. My current Cannondale has no less than 7" drop.
> 
> ...


We have a fit charts for the different frames on our website: www.lookcycle-usa.com

Click on 2007 products and then select your region. After choosing a frame, there is an option for viewing the geometry charts.

What size top tube do you need? The largest frame in our line is our XXL (59cm) frame with 59cm top tube. 

Let me know if you have any questions after you've had a chance to look at the geometry charts.

*[email protected]*


----------



## skritikos (Aug 10, 2005)

My current Cannondale has a 59cm top tube and I use a 12cm straight stem. Headtube is 20cm long.
Not the best fit for me, that will probably need a 13cm stem. I think that I will be right at the edge on all your largest frames  

Here in Greece we have not one single shop that does pro fitting/metering so we have to use web sites like WrenchScience to get an approximate fit   

Chas, can you help me on official online sales for Europe? Is there a dealer that sells online with warranty etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello....

I have been searchin around Europe's homepages for LOOK earlier, and maybee you can use tihis site.

http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=37&idproduct=796

Any way, it's a 461 on sale. Price €979.30




skritikos said:


> Chas, can you help me on official online sales for Europe? Is there a dealer that sells online with warranty etc?
> Thanks!


This I don't know about, but drop them a mail and ask them.

Regards Roy


----------

